# حل مشكلة توقف التحميل فى برنامج Idm (موضوع جااامد)



## mickol (17 يونيو 2009)

*كثير منا تواجهه هذه المشكلة فمنا قد يقوم بتحميل 
ملف حجمه 95 ميجا مثلاً وعندما يصل التحميل إلى 90 ميجا 
يتوقف البرنامج عن التحميل 

وعند استكماله يقول أنه لا يمكن الوصول على الملف 
الحل الآن وبالصور 

1- هذا مثال لتوقف التحميل 







2- عدم إمكانية استكمال الملف .






3- نعيد تحميله من جديد . 






4- نضط على بدء التحميل ثم نغلقه . 






5- نقتح خصائص الملف الذى أغلقناه ثم ننسخ العنوان .






6- نفتح خصائص الملف الذى لم نتمكن من استكمال تحميله .
7- نحذف العنوان بتاعه . 
8- نلصق العنوان اللى نسخناه من الملف الثاني ، ثم نضغط حسناً .​*





*9- يعاود البرنامج استكمال التحميل .​*





*واى خدعه ياجماعه مستنى الردود عاوز ردود  جامده كيييك اوكى يلاا انتظرونى فى المشكله الشائعه القادمه *​


----------



## mickol (17 يونيو 2009)

اهوه ادى الصورة نسيت احطها


----------



## فيلوثاؤس (17 يونيو 2009)

شكراااا ليك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2009)

شكرا ليك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Tota Christ (11 يوليو 2009)

مرسى جدا على الطريقه​


----------



## malak_adel_4 (21 يوليو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر:warning::warning::warning::warning::warning::warning:


----------



## mr.hima (26 يوليو 2009)

جميل جكميل علشان بتقابلني كتيير الحجكاية دي مرسي بس حاول توضح الصور علشان مش ظاهرة


----------



## عماد موسى ذكى (5 ديسمبر 2009)

جامد جدا جدا


----------

